# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Vaksinat - sa janë të nevojshme dhe sa janë të dëmshme?

## mia@

> Keshilla  e  fundit  do  ishte  per  vaksinat,
> Jam  duke  pyetur  per  anen  ligjore te  vaksinave,  sepse  nuk  dua  tja  bej,  pasi  kane  efekte  anesore  sidomos  te  sistemit  nervor, nese  ligji  me  lejon  te  zgjedh  nuk  do  tja  bej.
> Tek  ju nuk  e  di  si  funksionon.
> 
> Ps  çuni  im  lindi 3.760gr,  e kam filmuar  e fotografuar lindjen  eshte  llups  i  madh.


Dardajan urime ne radhe te pare. I uroj te gjithe prinderve te rinj te forumit. Paci femije te shendetshem, dhe u rritshin te lumtur prane njerezve qe i duan.

Sa per vaksinat edhe ketu te ne po te duash dhe s'ja ben. Ka prinder qe si ty kane zgjedur qe mos t'ja bejne. Ka dhe nga ata qe nuk kane patur probleme shendetesore. Edhe pse vaksinat mund te kene efekte anesore prape mendoj qe eshte me mire t' ja besh. Te pakten do thuash u mundova per mire, dhe jo te ngelet peng qe per nje  vaksine te pabere femija te vuaje tere jeten. Nuk i dihet jetes. Foshnja eshte delikate. Une ua kam bere te gjitha vaksinat femijve gjer tani. Nuk u bej vetem vaksinat e gripit.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Pervec efekteve anesore pas 2-3 ditesh (si temperature psh), efektet e tjera si ato te sistemit nervor nuk shkaktohen nga vaksinat. Vaksinat mund te shpejtojne nje crregullim qe ka femija, por jo se shkakton ate. Nese nje femije ka dicka ne sistemin nervor por nuk ka pasur shenja, besohet (sipas pediaterve) qe vaksinat i tregojne ato. Une jam per vaksinat per vete. Ato per te pune jane bere, qe te mbrojne njeriun. Ne kemi bere vaksina me kohe, sna ka gjetur gje, e jo me tani qe J\jemi ne vitin 2010, vaksinat jane me cilesore dhe japin efekt. 

Pastaj, a nuk duhet nje rekord vaksinash nese do te rregjistrosh femijen ne shkolle? Ketej nga ne keshtu eshte.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Pervec efekteve anesore pas 2-3 ditesh (si temperature psh), efektet e tjera si ato te sistemit nervor nuk shkaktohen nga vaksinat. Vaksinat mund te shpejtojne nje crregullim qe ka femija, por jo se shkakton ate. Nese nje femije ka dicka ne sistemin nervor por nuk ka pasur shenja, besohet (sipas pediaterve) qe vaksinat i tregojne ato. Une jam per vaksinat per vete. Ato per te pune jane bere, qe te mbrojne njeriun. Ne kemi bere vaksina me kohe, sna ka gjetur gje, e jo me tani qe J\jemi ne vitin 2010, vaksinat jane me cilesore dhe japin efekt. 
> 
> Pastaj, a nuk duhet nje rekord vaksinash nese do te rregjistrosh femijen ne shkolle? Ketej nga ne keshtu eshte.


Njoh shume prinder ketu qe punojne ne fushen e mjekesise qe kane zgjedhur mos t'ua bejne femijeve te tyre te vegjel vaksinat (behet me teper fjale per ate vaksinen qe ka 4 brenda se s'me kujtohet emri tani). Arsyeja per kete eshte se ne baze te shume studimeve qe jane bere kohet e fundit ne femijet qe vuajne nga autizmi kane dale ne konkluzionin qe keta femije kane qene mese normale dhe ka qene pikerisht mbas berjes se kesaj vaksine qe kane dhene shenja autizmi.

----------


## Elonaa

> *Keshilla  e  fundit  do  ishte  per  vaksinat,
> Jam  duke  pyetur  per  anen  ligjore te  vaksinave,  sepse  nuk  dua  tja  bej,  pasi  kane  efekte  anesore  sidomos  te  sistemit  nervor, nese  ligji  me  lejon  te  zgjedh  nuk  do  tja  bej.
> Tek  ju nuk  e  di  si  funksionon.*
> Ps  çuni  im  lindi 3.760gr,  e kam filmuar  e fotografuar lindjen  eshte  llups  i  madh.




Ato kshillat me lart i kishe thene tamam.me kte kshillen e fundit mos los.Te them t'ja besh vaksinat sepse eshte me i math demi qe do te behet pa ber vaksinat se sa efektet ansore.ne amerik pa deshmi qe ke bere vaksinat nuk te pranojne ne shkoll .Edhe ne shkolle te lart duan kartelen e vaksinimit....Bej vaksinat sa me shpejt.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Arsyeja per kete eshte se ne baze te shume studimeve qe jane bere kohet e fundit ne femijet qe vuajne nga autizmi kane dale ne konkluzionin *qe keta femije kane qene mese normale dhe ka qene pikerisht mbas berjes se kesaj vaksine qe kane dhene shenja autizmi*.


Kuptohet jo ne te gjitha rastet por ne nje numer te konsiderueshem rastesh.

----------


## dardajan

> Ato kshillat me lart i kishe thene tamam.me kte kshillen e fundit mos los.Te them t'ja besh vaksinat sepse eshte me i math demi qe do te behet pa ber vaksinat se sa efektet ansore.ne amerik pa deshmi qe ke bere vaksinat nuk te pranojne ne shkoll .Edhe ne shkolle te lart duan kartelen e vaksinimit....Bej vaksinat sa me shpejt.


Sapo  te  kem  pak  kohe  do  pregatis  nje material  per  vaksinat,  dhe  pasi  ta  kesh  lexuar nuk  do  kesh  me  mendimin  qe  ke  shprehur  ketu .

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Sdi si t'ia ve emrin kesaj ceshtjeje... Studiuesit kane thene qe autizmi ska lidhje fare me vaksinat. Mendohet se nje nga perberesit e vaksinave qe ka perberje hekuri, thimerosal, eshte lend toksike dhe nuk i ben mire sistemit nervor te bebeve dhe femijeve. Qe nga vitet 1940  me duket, sasia e thimerosal-it ne vaksina eshte ulur. E vetmja vaksine qe per momentin ka thimerosal eshte DTaP (diphtheria, tetanus, dhe pertussis). 

Megjithate:




> The Insitutue of Medicine has, to date, completed reviews in two areas. The first review by this committee focused on a potential link between autism and the combined mumps, measles, and rubella vaccine. The second review focused on a potential relationship between thimerosal use in vaccines and neurodevelopmental disorders.
> 
> In its report of October 1, 2001, the IOM's Immunization Safety Review Committee concluded that the evidence was inadequate to either accept or reject a causal relationship between thimerosal exposure from childhood vaccines and the neurodevelopmental disorders of autism, attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), and speech or language delay. Additional studies were needed to establish or reject a causal relationship. *The Committee did conclude that the hypothesis that exposure to thimerosal-containing vaccines could be associated with neurodevelopmental disorders was biologically plausible.*

----------


## Fiori

Ke te drejte dardajan, me vaksinat duhet pasur shume kujdes sepse s'jane shaka. Ne vende si Amerika ka vaksina te tilla qe nje vit pranohen nga shoqata e pediatrave dhe nje vit jo. Per keto lloj duhet kujdes i madh si dhe studim i imte nga ana e prinderve sepse ne te shumten e rasteve shtohen ne liste si rrjedhoje e politikave te kompanive te insurencave. 

Ka rendesi zgjedhja e nje pediatri te mire qe te mban te mireinformuar e qe gjithashtu ka eksperience _(plus leximi i materialeve nga ana e prinderve eshte shume i domosdoshem)_. Ne deri tani i kemi bere 5 vaksina cunit. Nje qe diten e pare kur lindi hepatitin B (HepB) e me pas pjese te kesaj vaksine ju bene ne muajin e dyte dhe ne fillim te te tretit _(dmth tre vaksina te HepB)._ Ne muajin e dyte, behen dy vaksina te tjera, ajo e whooping caugh dhe e tetanozit (DTaP). Whooping Caugh (nuk e di si e quajme ne shqip kete kollen) nuk ka pas qene tre kater vjet me pare e detyruar, por ne vitet e fundit ka pasur epidemi ku vdiqen shume femije si ne Angli ashtu dhe ne U.S. dhe i eshte shtuar listes. 

Gjithmone lexoni per efektet anesore qe mund te kete nje vaksine si dhe diten kur behen vaksinat duhet te jeni te pergatitur se cfare duhet te beni nq se femijes i ngrihet temperatura etj

----------


## Elonaa

> Sapo  te  kem  pak  kohe  do  pregatis  nje material  per  vaksinat,  dhe  pasi  ta  kesh  lexuar nuk  do  kesh  me  mendimin  qe  ke  shprehur  ketu .



Kur je me i rrezikuar, kur je i pavaksinuar apo kur je i vaksinuar???Nqs vaksina vdes nje ne nje milon. po qe i pavaksinuar e ke rrezikun ore e cast.

----------


## Marya

se ekzistuan vaksinat prandaj perfunduan epidemite :buzeqeshje: 
e poliomielites, meningitet, rugeola
e imagjinoni ta  ze femijen nje nga keto semundje, femija mbetet handikapat tere jeten..........

----------


## nutrizionista

Tani nuk kam shume kohe te shkruaj per vaksinat, por doja te sygjeroja atyre qe jane PROvaksinave qe te studiojne se çfare qendron mbrapa iterit te vaksinave. Bejne me shume keq se mire. Edhe une si Dardajani ne nje te ardhme kur te kem femije nuk do tja bej vaksinat. Vaksinat te çrregullojne nga te gjitha anet. Me vjen per te qeshur me personat qe bejne akoma vaksinat kunder gripit. Studioni njerez dhe mos i besoni shume mjekeve pasi jo te gjithe kane nje pergatitje te mire.

----------


## Marya

ju vrisni mendjen sa jane te demshme vaksinat 

si do qe te jete jane me pak te demshme se frutat dhe perimet qe ushqehemi cdo dite dhe qe jane te mbytyra me pesticide :i terbuar:

----------


## Elonaa

> Tani nuk kam shume kohe te shkruaj per vaksinat, por doja te sygjeroja atyre qe jane PROvaksinave qe te studiojne se çfare qendron mbrapa iterit te vaksinave. Bejne me shume keq se mire. Edhe une si Dardajani ne nje te ardhme kur te kem femije nuk do tja bej vaksinat. Vaksinat te çrregullojne nga te gjitha anet. Me vjen per te qeshur me personat qe bejne akoma vaksinat kunder gripit. Studioni njerez dhe mos i besoni shume mjekeve pasi jo te gjithe kane nje pergatitje te mire.




*Ne amerik s'te pranojne ne shkoll po nuk pate kartelen e vaksinimit!* Po e pranoj se kta s'marin vesh fare nga kjo fush.Po duam s'duam do ti bejme vaksinat nga e keqja se do i vazhdojne kalamajt ne shkoll  mileti s'do i len lopataxhinj.Vaksinimi eshte i rendesishem.Thjesht mendimi im...Ca na gjeti ne qe i kemi bere??!

Ka na i statistik sa vet kan vdek nga vaksina ??Na i sillni.Mesa di une edhe antibiotiket kan bere kerdine duke vdek njerzit nga reaksionet .....po akoma vazhdojne perdoren se kane sjell ne kete bote me shume rezultate te mira se te kqija..

----------


## PINK

Vaksinat personalisht ja kam bere (pervec ate te gripit). Nuk ma mban me thene te drejten. Sikur larg qoft te ndodh ndonje gje , do mallkoja veten qe pse nuk ja bera- kurse e kunderta, larg qoft prape, prindi mundohet gjithmone per mire, per ta mbrojtur.Raste mund te kete, nuk e vejme ne dyshim, po sic bejne shumica edhe neve.

----------


## PINK

Po per multivitaminat, ca mendimi keni? Duhet apo jo, tu jepen femijeve? Se ne Shqiperi, psh ishte ai mentaliteti- ue c'i do vitaminat ? lol

----------


## RiGerta

> Po per multivitaminat, ca mendimi keni? Duhet apo jo, tu jepen femijeve? Se ne Shqiperi, psh ishte ai mentaliteti- ue c'i do vitaminat ? lol


Pink, vitaminat i merr femija edhe permes ushqimit.Edhe une them qe nuk i duhen.




> kane efekte anesore sidomos te sistemit nervor,


Eshte normale qe vakcinat kane dhe efektet anesore si: Temperature, vjellje, por qe te kete efekte anesore ne Sistemin nervore nuk besoj.Vakcinat nuk jane gje tjeter pervecse bakterie.Femijet marrin bakterie qe te behen imun dhe ti rezistojne nje semundje (infektimi) me bakter te ngjashem.Kur femijet marrin vakcinat trupi njeh ato baketerie(antigjene) si truptha te huaj ku prodhohet shume Antitrupa.Ky eshte shkaku qe tek disa femije vjen deri ne rritje te temperatures trupore.
Ok, mos hy me thelle por une do ju keshilloja qe femijeve tu behen vakcinat kunder:

*Diphteri-se*: eshte nje semundje qe mund te shkaktoje edhe vdekjen.Nje bakterium qe gjendet ne organizmin tone mund te bllokoje rruget e frymemarrjes.Lenda helmuese qe formohet mund te preke edhe zemren.
*HIB*: eshte nje shkurtese e baakterit Hämophilus influenzae Typ B qe gjendet ne regjionin e hundes ku mund te shkaktoje ndezje te fytit te femijet por demton dhe trurin(lekuren e trurit) ku tek femijet mund te kete pasoja fatale
*Polio-bakteri*t: eshte nje bakter qe mund te merret shume lehte nga duart(zakonisht femijet mbajne duart ne goje).Ky bakter shpien deri ne paralize.

----------


## Falco115

> . Ka dhe nga ata qe nuk kane patur probleme shendetesore. Edhe pse vaksinat mund te kene efekte anesore prape mendoj qe eshte me mire t' ja besh. Te pakten do thuash u mundova per mire, dhe jo te ngelet peng qe per nje  vaksine te pabere femija te vuaje tere jeten. .


Kundërindikacionet per dhënien e vaksines i percakton pediatri.
I posalinduri nuk guxon të vaksinohet nëse ka temperaturë të lartë, nëse ka infeksione në lëkurë, nëse ka pësuar ndonjë lendim gjatë lindjes, dhe nësa ka lindur para kohe. Vaksina jepet më se shpeshti në menyrë intradermale në krahun e majtë ose nën bërrylin e majtë, në sasi prej 0,1 ml.
Suksesshmëria e vaksinës manifestohet me shfaqjen e papulës, pas 3-4 javësh në vendin e dhëies se vaksines mbetet njëe tharë(cikatriks) e madhësisë 2-3mm, e cila verteton suksesin e vaksines si dhe reaksionet alergologjike.

----------


## PINK

Rigerta, ti nuk i jep femijes tend multivitamina? Me ushqim nuk arrijne ti marrin te gjitha. Vitaminat duhen, luajne nje rol te rendesishem ne zhvillimin/rritjen e femijes.

----------


## nutrizionista

Keto qe keni shkruar mbi vaksinat jane gjera qe mesojme ne shkolle fillore.. Bejme vaksinat sepse keshtu thote doktori ose sepse keshtu bejn te gjithe..
Mendoj qe te gjithe duhet te kulturohemi se si te arrijme nje mireqenie shendetesore pa u bazuar tek mjeket. Personalisht kam 4 vjet qe tek mjeku kam shkuar vetem per te mare receten per te ber kontrollin nje here ne vit (check up).Ne keto 4 vite asnje ilaç, asnje antibiotik ose shurup.. Kam studiuar shume per te njohur organizmin tim, per te kuptuar me shume rreth semundjeve dhe menyres se si vijne.Pak a shume ja kam arritur qellimit. 2-3 here qe kam patur dhimbje gryke ose grib i lehte jam kuruar  me vitamina C dhe echinaforce.. Jane komposte natyrale dhe jo te sintetizuara. Kane kaluar 2 vjet dhe i afermi imm me falenderon akoma per faktin se e kurova nga guret ne veshka. Ishte operuar dy here por i formoheshin gjithmone gure/çiste ne veshka..Duhet te operohej per te treten here por  e binda te provonte kuren qe i dhashe une. Kura ishte e perber me estrakte vegjetale te bimeve te ndryshme qe shkonin mire per problemin e tij.Pasi mbaroi kuren(3 muaj) beri kontrollin per te par se ne ç'gjendje (ishin rritur apo zvogeluar) guret ne veshka. Kishte 2 gure, ai me i vogli ishte zhdukur ndersa tjetri kishte zvogeluar permasat..Vazhduam akoma me kuren dhe ne 6 muaj e kishte zgjidhur problemin pa shkuar ne sallen e operimit.. Per t'ju then qe  semundjet mund te kurohen duke perdorur mjekime me pak invazive, mbi te gjitha me origjine natyrale..

Per ty kthyer tek vaksinat, i vetmi shkak qe  eshte verifikuar ne menyre shkencore eshte se vaksina shkakton AUTIZMIN. Pasi enet qe perdoren per te mbajtur vaksinat kane TIMEROZAL, kompost kimik qe eshte i demshem me sistemin nervoz. Atehere ju do pyesni perse jo te gjithe femijet qe jane vaksinuar nuk jane kthyer autistik? Pergjigja eshte se ne(humanet) nuk jemi njelloj. Kemi grupe te ndryshme gjaku,  disa kane antitrupa me te zhvilluar se te tjeret, simptomat e vaksinave mund te rrijne ne gjendje fjetje dhe te aktivohen pas muajsh ose vite dhe ne kete rast askush nuk do tja vinte fajin vaksinave.Njerezit me grup gjaku 0 i pergjigjen ndryshe mjekimeve nga njerezit me grup gjaku A apo AB. Ka shume per te studiuar rreth sistemit tone fisiologjik dhe une nuk kam kohe ti shkruaj ketu.E vetmja keshille eshte te interesoheni personalisht(studioni) pasi mjeket shpesh nuk jane te axhornuar ose jane te zene duke dhene antibiotike dhe kortizon edhe per problemin me te vogel, keshtu eshte i sigurt qe e zgjidh problemin menjhere pa u menduar shume te gjej ndonje mjekim tjeter me te lehte.
Per sa i perket Autizmit, nuk eshte semundje Mentale, dmth ato qe jane autistik nuk jane budallenj per ti çuar ne psikiatri, por eshte nje semundje qe shkakton helmimin fiziologjik nga te gjitha helmet qe kane vaksinat brenda dhe bejne qe femija te mos shprehet mire ne krahasim me nje femije normal. Ne shume raste nuk arrijne ta dallojne semundjen dhe e kurojne femijen si te ishte i çmendur, dmth me psikoilace, duke shtuar ne kete menyre helme te tjera ne organizmin e femijes.
Gjithashtu ka semundje te tjera qe jane te lidhur me vaksinat por per keto nuk kam konfermime shkencore por vetem konfermime reale nga pervoja ime, kam pare femije qe ne fillim ishin te qeshur, nuk rrinin ne vend nje minute pas vaksinimit te kthehen ne femije nervoz,me probleme te lidhej me shoket e tij  dhe tretjje te keqe ushqimi(ne fillim ishte e kunderta)...
Ç'do zgjedhje eshte ne doren tuaj, per te miren e femijes suaj. Nqs shkoni per te vaksinuar kerkoni te pakten te shikoni fleten ilustrative "kontroindikacionet" e vaksinave. Jane gati  20 flete..Kush e di pse???Vaksinat si eshte shkruar ketu jane vetem baktere, çfare problemi japin te gjitha keto baktere per te shkruar nje flete ilustrative 20 faqe??? Meditoni njerez :Lulja3: 
Perse ministri polak  doli kunder vaksines se H1N1 duke konfermuar qe vaksinat jane vetem "trufa", shpikje. Ministri, mjeke me eksperienc 20 vite deklaroi qe vaksinat  jane vetem  nje "trufa" e vertete e ber nga shtepite farmaceutike ne shpatullat e njerezve qe nuk e kane idene e rreziqeve. Deklaroj qe refuzoj nje kontrat milionare me  3 shtepite qe prodhonin vaksinen duke then qe mireqenia e popullit eshte me e rendesishme se pasurimi i shtetit.

Per ta mbyllur se u zgjata shume, kerkoni gjithmone  ti beni testin e alergjive ose jotolerimit  kur te shkoni per te vaksinuar femijen. Asnje poliambulator nuk e ben, te pakten ketu ne itali.

----------


## dardajan

Bravo  nutrizionista,  ajo  eshte  e  verteta

E  perseris  nuk  kam  kohe te  pergjigjem,  se  po  te  shkruaj  gjith  ato  qe di  do  hidheni  perpjet  kur  ti  lexoni.

Shkurt

Me  erdhi  letra letra  e  vaksinave  te  cunit,  dhe  mund  tju  them  qe  vetem  ne  dozen  e  pare  jane  6 tipe  te  ndryshme  Bakteriesh  pra  6  vaksina  ne  nje  dose.
Kjo  behet  per  te  kursyer  shteti  dhe  ata  qe  i  prodhojne,  por  efektet  naesore  jane  6  here  me  te  medhaja  se  kur  i  ben  nje  nga nje. Pra  trupi  duhet  te  kunderpergjigjet  njehersh  6  bakterieve edhe  pse  te  dobesuara.
Vaksinat  jane  studiuar  nje  nga  nje  dhe  jo  nga 6  njehersh  nuk  dihet  ende  demet  kur  ben  nje  vaksin  e  jo  me  te  dihet  kur  ben  6  njehersh.
Vdekjet  nga  vaksinat  numerohen  me  gishta  kurse  crregullimet  tek  shum  njerez  nuk  mund  ti  numerosh  dot,  jo  me  larg  se dje  mesova  per  nje femij  qe  ka  ngelur  ne  stad  vegjetativ  menjeher  pas  vaksines,  dhe  problemi  eshte  se  i  thon  qe  nuk  e  ka  nga  vaksina.
Po  pata  kohe  do  tju  iluminoj  pak  per vaksinat  dhe  demet e tyre.

----------

